# Carolina Cast Pro 11 3-6 final build



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Just finished a 11' 3-6oz Cast Pro series rod. This was my first time working with Abalone shell and wanted to share the experience. Did not take long to realize the shell is brittle to work with. Actually was cracked before I even took it out of the MudHole package which I guess in understandable since we are in cold weather season. I ended up placing my cut sizes in very hot water to sit for 5-10 minutes. Then when applying to the rod I used a heat gun which helped keep the layer down flat. I bet a hair dryer would work too. Overall pleased with the result and it does dress up the rod:


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice rod you will really like it


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

This may be an alternative to Mudhole:

http://www.aquabluemaui.com/

http://www.aquabluemaui.com/rodmaking.jpg


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

nice, great work...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Beautiful work! 

Sandcrab


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> Nice rod you will really like it


At one time had Tommy's factor 11' 3-6 and enjoyed it. Sold the 11 to buy the 12 3-7 which is also a good one but I just prefer the shorter length surf rods. Sold the 12' to finance the 11 3-6 blank when they were discontinued. Most of my fishing is inshore side in a kayak so if it takes more then 5 ounces I am in the yak.

Thanks to all for the kind words. Next up in the rod bench is a St Croix avid inshore. I have built a couple on the older copper color blanks but this will be the first time since they revamped the avid series in 2015.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

shughes said:


> ...Next up in the rod bench is a St Croix avid inshore. I have built a couple on the older copper color blanks but this will be the first time since they revamped the avid series in 2015.


Might want to check out Anglers Resource Winn grips. Just put them on my Point Blank rod and they are soooooo comfortable and light (7'6" flipping rod only weighs 4 oz!). Might want to look at micro guides to keep the build superlight.

Sandcrab


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

American Tackle showed off a new decorative item that is easier to apply than abalone. Only a little hot water and a turkey baster. Just 10 to 15 seconds is all it takes. This was shown at ICRBE this weekend. It will be about a couple weeks before you will be able to purchase. You can go to rodbuilding.org and see a demo.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Beautiful rod my friend.


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome job. I like it!


----------

